# Screen Printing before tye dying t-shirts



## BinkPrintIt (May 6, 2007)

I just had a request to screen print on white t-shirts then the customer will be having students tye dye the shirts. Has anyone every done it in this order? Does the tye dye affect the screen print at all? Any help would be appreciated as I need to get back to my customer. Thanks, Connie


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes you can print before tye dying. I would suggest printing a dark color as the dye may effect the ink/print. Also the tyedye pattern and colors used might render the print hard to read with a lighter ink color.

We just did this for a local event on 1k t's. no issues what so ever. We did print black and navy blue


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I printed black on white for a sorority and then they tye dyed them without problem.


----------



## guero71 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well...I'm posting this 3 yrs after the original post, but I think this might help someone who is researching this method. I recently tried printing with plastisol and then tie-dyed the shirt to see how it works. Everything went well except the printed portion of the shirt kept a crinkled feel even after the first wash I'm sure it can be flattened out through repeated washes or ironing, but I think if possible, tie-dying and then printing is better. The shirt presentation will be better and who wants to waste time trying to smooth out the crinkled design? The crinkles design is the reslut of the twisting up of the shirt prior to tie-dying.


----------



## tennisbum143 (Jun 10, 2010)

Our Vacation Bible School people want to screen print the logo in white on white 100% cotton tees and then tie-dye them during Bible School. The leader has tested a shirt she has with white print already on it and she said the dye did not stick to the print. Will this work?


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

anybody tried this with waterbased ink?


----------



## fdken (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, we have tie-dyed on shirts after they were printed with waterbase ink. Completely different story than plastisol, you will have some interference, but really depends on the colors involved. If it is a light colored print with a dark tie-dye, it will walk oll over it.


----------



## maria82 (May 15, 2015)

I have a request where they want me to print 1st using black inks on a white shirt and then they will tie die it. Will it be ok for me to use water base inks?


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

My son's camp tye dyed a shirt with white ink on it. The white ink (plastisol) was didn't pick up any of the dye and it washed fine. Have fun.


----------

